# Breitling Emergency



## rockyscotland (Apr 24, 2008)

Bought a Breitling Emergency watch from a seller on Ebay and now need to provide documentation from a relliable source to fax to Paypal to get my hard earned money back. Help! I can email pictures of the offending item.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

So what help are you actually after?

The most obvisous thing about a fake Emergency is there is a compass where the antenna is supposed to be. Email me some pics jon at maxd dot co dot uk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just go to your nearest Breitling shop and they will verify if it is a fake or not and should be happy to give you some documentation to that effect.

B.


----------



## rockyscotland (Apr 24, 2008)

Jonmurgie said:


> So what help are you actually after?
> 
> The most obvisous thing about a fake Emergency is there is a compass where the antenna is supposed to be. Email me some pics jon at maxd dot co dot uk


Thanks email sent but will take a wee while as size of images large.


----------



## rockyscotland (Apr 24, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Just go to your nearest Breitling shop and they will verify if it is a fake or not and should be happy to give you some documentation to that effect.
> 
> B.


Contacted the Authorised dealer in Glasgow but it would not be cost effective. The Paypal claim is Â£130 and they wanted to charge Â£50 per link to adjust the strap ouch!

But thanks anyway I also contacted Breitling UK before I found out it was fake and they do a nice Bi Annual service for just under Â£300.

No I was thinking along the lines of some expert online with a kind heart. hint hint!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry, your situation isn't making much sense?!!

Your PayPal claim is for Â£130... did you buy a Breitling Emergency for Â£130 thinking it was real?!

Why don't you give us the full story, what you bought (auction ID number would be good), what you paid and what your problem actually is. No one "online" is going to be able to give you anything that PayPal would accept as proof of a fake, only an approved AD or Breitling UK can do that.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for emailing the pictures, here they are in all their OBVIOUS fake glory:














































I think on the whole you've only got yourself to blame for not looking into the fake or genuine nature of that watch... unless you didn't see a picture before you bought it as there are sooooooooooooo many seriously obvious things that make it fake.

Buttons everywhere, a second hand for goodness sake, and the digital displays are very poor...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Jon's absolutely right. I'm no expert on Brietling, but Â£130 is enough to tell me this was never going to be genuine, even before seeing pictures

:blink:


----------



## rockyscotland (Apr 24, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Jon's absolutely right. I'm no expert on Brietling, but Â£130 is enough to tell me this was never going to be genuine, even before seeing pictures
> 
> :blink:


My wife took it to a couple of jewelers today and one thought it was genuine. I told her to sell it to him. Ha Ha! The other is doing a written document to satisfy Paypals requirements.

Where are the genuine pictures??

Here is the Ebay Item number 190223307566.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I am a bit confused here,

You bought a watch, that under normal circumstances retails for around Â£3,500, for Â£130 and you thought it was going to be real and now you want your money back because it is a fake :huh:


----------



## rockyscotland (Apr 24, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> I am a bit confused here,
> 
> You bought a watch, that under normal circumstances retails for around Â£3,500, for Â£130 and you thought it was going to be real and now you want your money back because it is a fake :huh:


Are you saying If i'd payed Â£3-3.5k and it was fake then that is smarter than Â£130 for a definate fake. You sir are not helping but I'll bet your having a laugh. DUH!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Surely you knew it was fake?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate I just hope you get your money back, and put this one down as a lucky escape


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Good luck with Paypal, I hope it works out, but will the fact that he didn't actually mention Breitling in the listing make any difference? I'm just asking out of curiosity - does anyone know?


----------



## Picasso (Jun 23, 2008)

The photos on ebay are clearly of a fake. Plus the fact you paid Â£130 for it. Did you think it was genuine??

Sorry if this sounds cruel, but I have no sympathy.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks genuine to me...a genuine "bretling" that is.


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

If you type "Breitling emergency" into Google and then click on the 'images' option you'll see that the only ones that look remotely like the watch you bought link through to 'replica watch' sites. i.e. fakes.

If you email paypal and tell them to do the same it may help your case.

You do get the occasional BIN bargin on eBay, but not Breitlings like that for a hundred and odd quid. The guys at PayPal will have seen it all before.

I know you're not getting a huge deal of sympathy here (watch enthusiasts and fake watches mix about as well as oil and water), but please do post back on how you get on with PayPal.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You new to watches?

As my aunt would say-'Dime Bar' :huh:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

rockyscotland said:


> Are you saying If i'd payed Â£3-3.5k and it was fake then that is smarter than Â£130 for a definate fake.


No, but surely your alarm bells started ringing when you thought you could get a Brietling Emergency for Â£130? I think this is a wonderful example of where just a _little_ research would have been useful - at least if you know what the watch was supposed to look like it might have prevented you from this purchase :huh: .

Good luck getting your money back


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

_"...this watch seems to have alot of different functions such as *duel* time "_

Is that the function you're using now?

:boxing: :starwars: :boxing:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

rockyscotland said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Jon's absolutely right. I'm no expert on Brietling, but Â£130 is enough to tell me this was never going to be genuine, even before seeing pictures
> ...


I find it really difficult to believe that a jeweller would have been taken in by this. Ignoring the way the watch looks (and yes, I know that's not easy :blink: ), I guess then that the jeweller didn't take the back of the watch and look at the movement?










Japanese Miyota, maybe?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

rockyscotland said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bit confused here,
> ...


In the first instance I offered some sound advice given that you might have paid the said three grand and been properly ripped off but when I saw the post unravel and realised what had occured I wasn't laughing at all, 10 seconds on google would have got you an idea of what they cost so I just was amazed that you thought it was real.

If there was no actual mention of Breitling in the ad I doubt if you will get the money back and the only person laughing is the guy who sold you the watch 

B.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Look on the positive side and think of the bonus for the kids

When you set it off Thunderbirds might turn up instead of the Air Sea Rescue Seaking Helicopter

:lol: :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

You actually thougth this was real? :huh: 1. It was only Â£130 2. It does say japan on the movement and it is not the best copy iv seen. Hope you get your money back as you have well and truely been ripped off.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

You seem to be attracting some pretty hard answers here. Although, as has been clearly stated previously, you could/should have spotted this as a fake, the fact remains that you didn't. Some members seem to forget that not everyone is as worldly wise as themselves.

Seems to me you thought you were about to get a bargain, the seller clearly implied that this was in-fact a genuine watch and has made an attempt to rip you off. The good news is that you only spent Â£125, all in all quite a cheap lesson learnt. Don't let it put you off and good luck with getting your money back.


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

feenix said:


> You seem to be attracting some pretty hard answers here. Although, as has been clearly stated previously, you could/should have spotted this as a fake, the fact remains that you didn't. Some members seem to forget that not everyone is as worldly wise as themselves.
> 
> Seems to me you thought you were about to get a bargain, the seller clearly implied that this was in-fact a genuine watch and has made an attempt to rip you off. The good news is that you only spent Â£125, all in all quite a cheap lesson learnt. Don't let it put you off and good luck with getting your money back.


I disagree, he says bid accordingly, refers to it having no paperwork, clearly states no returns, calls it a "Bretling" twice not a "Breitling" and doesn't list it under the Breitling section. I can't see that he has explicitly broken the rules other than the pictures which are trademark infringment (so as far as the PayPal appeal goes this is your main defence). In addition, the BIN price is not set at that of someone "passing-off" a fake watch as the genuine article. Arguably he is selling a fake watch at the same sort of price you could pick it up for in some of the dodgier back-street markets around the world.

But as I said the original poster needs to emphasise that the photos were trademark infringment and the auction should have been pulled on this basis by eBay. Ohh, and get that positive feedback you left for the transaction withdrawn!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Looks genuine to me...a genuine "bretling" that is.


Rich, you take good note of this one mate


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

rockyscotland said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bit confused here,
> ...


Either way it doesn't make sense. If you paid Â£130 "and it was fake," you obviously had an expectation that it was real. If you had paid, Â£3-3.5k with only the minimal "research" that you appear to have done, you would have been stuffed anyway.

Proper Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance

Right..... now which site did I see that Ginuwine PolProf for a 100 bucks? .....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

NCON, I can sell you a photo of a genuine ploprof for $100... LOL, remember those old ebay ads... :huh:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JonW said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Looks genuine to me...a genuine "bretling" that is.
> ...


Noted. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i have a genuine omeegaa plopoof for sale if any one is interested?

please pm me if your interested.....










the er...button on the side is slightly discoloured due to the age....but its pucker....honest guv


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Behave Shaun!


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

Toshi said:


> My wife took it to a couple of jewelers today and one thought it was genuine.
> 
> I find it really difficult to believe that a jeweller would have been taken in by this. Ignoring the way the watch looks (and yes, I know that's not easy :blink: ), I guess then that the jeweller didn't take the back of the watch and look at the movement?


He said its genuine and he has two more just like it for sale at Â£300 the pair in the back room


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:no: :no: :rofl: :rofl:



mrteatime said:


> i have a genuine omeegaa plopoof for sale if any one is interested?
> 
> please pm me if your interested.....
> 
> ...


 :angry:







:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> i have a genuine omeegaa plopoof for sale if any one is interested?
> 
> please pm me if your interested.....
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Really i cannot believe this post is still going.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

is it true that is you trigger the transmitter on one of these that you have to pay the cost of the "rescue operations"?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anyone who pays Â£130 for a Â£3000 watch with the expectation it is real is just stupid.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> i have a genuine omeegaa plopoof for sale if any one is interested?
> 
> please pm me if your interested.....
> 
> ...


Are you open to trades Shawn  :rltb:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i have a genuine omeegaa plopoof for sale if any one is interested?
> ...


always


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Shawn thats superb mate....

Im still in two minds about this buyers winge... he bought a BE for Â£130... and its fake... 2ins on google would have found a pic of a real one and its looks very different... The seller seems to have used all the info that you should watch for - spelling mistakes in the name, no box, no papers, and for a BE no tester etc... So im kinda feeling its his own fault and imho Paypal will feel the same... To be honest at 130 its not a bad buy, it is a watch and keeps time... enjoy it mate, I would. really its not a huge amount to waste to learn a lesson, it could have been way more of youre willing to buy stuff without doing research. :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i think the buyer has done it b4 as well :lol:


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Leave the Guy alone, he made a mistake asks the forum members for help and people abuse him.

Not the usual forum response. Whats going on? Some of these posts are insulting and the guy is just taking it.

OUT of ORDER

Martyn


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

desmondus rotundus said:


> is it true that is you trigger the transmitter on one of these that you have to pay the cost of the "rescue operations"?


Yes-if not a genuine emergency about Â£20,000.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

s67 said:


> Leave the Guy alone, he made a mistake asks the forum members for help and people abuse him.
> 
> Not the usual forum response. Whats going on? Some of these posts are insulting and the guy is just taking it.
> 
> ...


If you look through his ebay feedback you will see he has bought seven watches in the last 90 days, my guess he knew what he was doing but just wants his money back.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I have to say I am with Martyn on this.

Just because he had bought 7 watches in 90 days does not mean he is not a newbie. When I started I blew up over 1000 Â£ in a month buying watches on e bay ; may be I overpaid, may be I got a fake ( dont think so; my theory was if I buy watches over 20 years old, no one would be bothered to fake it ; franken may be, but I was ok with that).

The guy made a mistake and will most likely lose his cash, but in my view there was an intent on the sellers side to cheat. Hopefully he would have learnt.

The buyer doesnot deserve such a harsh treatment


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

ujjwaldey said:


> The guy made a mistake and will most likely lose his cash


What was the mistake? He put in a best offer on a fake watch and bought a fake watch. No way did he think it was a Â£3k genuine article. If so, why use best offer, why not 'buy it now'.

He hasn't lost his cash - he has spent it


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

s67 said:


> Leave the Guy alone, he made a mistake asks the forum members for help and people abuse him.
> 
> Not the usual forum response. Whats going on? Some of these posts are insulting and the guy is just taking it.
> 
> ...


Gotta agree with Martyn

Alright the guy has been suckered and he should have done his homework. but this forum is usually a lot friendlier than this

Psst...........anyone wanna buy a Bolex seedweller :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You lot are just too nice :lol: it is one thing buying a watch and finding it has the wrong movement ..... sympathy will be forthcoming .... but to buy a watch which looks nothing like an Emergency and what's more to think you could buy a genuine one for Â£130 is just stupid and he deserves having the mickey taken out of him. Anyway I still don't think the story rings true.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

s67 said:


> Leave the Guy alone, he made a mistake asks the forum members for help and people abuse him.
> 
> Not the usual forum response. Whats going on? Some of these posts are insulting and the guy is just taking it.
> 
> ...


The boy has got off lightly compared to some forums I have been on 

I have a feeling that a more likely story is that he has bought this watch and on it's arrival quickly realised it was a five quid piece of cheap rubbish and wants to try and get his money back.

You can buy these ten a penny for about 5 or 6 quid in just about any backstreet market in the Far East.

B.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I saw a great 'new model IWC' in Shenzhen. It was so new Id never seen it before and it seems the guy had a great line to the factory etc as it was like nothing Id ever seen before or since... It was about Â£10... and that was the start price... I should have taken a photo... it was awful and had a B for Breitling logo secs hand... hilarious... he insisted it was 'genuine'... LOL


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

300214337732

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;hl=tag+heuer

He has bought fakes before also, Â£ 66 for something with"Tag Heuer" on the case.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Livius de Balzac said:


> 300214337732
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;hl=tag+heuer
> 
> He has bought fakes before also, Â£ 66 for something with"Tag Heuer" on the case.


Well remembered :yes:


----------



## cbh (Aug 2, 2006)

409 ebay feedback, the buyer should know better..........


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

smells fishier than grimsby docks to me.


----------



## dickn52 (Jun 26, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Is that like 33 and half seconds I'm seeing on a quartz plopoff?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

after its airing on Top Gear this weekend I assume the B E has dropped significantly in value.

pity, had our buyer not waited a bit he might have got one for not much more than he paid for the dud.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If the Emergency is the "" watch what does that make a fake emergency? :huh:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Silly question... who was wearing the BE on TG? Im wondering now if we have up to date (not year old) TG here... was this the drive across an african country in a lancia beta, opel kadett and merc episode and the watch was on oneof the crew?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Not seen the episode myself but it was aired in the UK this Sunday and was the 2nd episode in the new series... so recorded last week or so. The BE person was in the audience I believe.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, it was a audience member..It was a nasty orange version too


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh ok... not seen that one... we have pointless TG episodes here... (simmer down you lot!)... the other week they were extolling the virtues of the reengineered Audi TT... great, except you cant buy one, the new model is out, has been for ages... sigh... pointless....

Anyway... back to BEs.... Are we saying youre a bit of ***** if you own one? :huh: I may have to hide my B'ling collection in the bank at this rate.. first theyre for homosexuals and now... well.... sigh.... h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was just Clarkson being Clarkson Jon...

I think the E is a great watch, unique, and I would love to own one.....

I even got a fake one pre-wis days..... h34r: ( it was a gift, brass came through after a month :lol: )

If I see a Breitling display in a jewelers I look for the Emergency first......


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

jasonm said:


> If I see a Breitling display in a jewelers I look for the Emergency first......


Why not just pull the pin, and then it would tell you where it is :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Yeah, it was a audience member..It was a nasty orange version too


thats the only one to have :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm.... Orange....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JonW said:


> Hmmm.... Orange....


 :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Picasso (Jun 23, 2008)

JonW said:


> I may have to hide my B'ling collection in the bank at this rate..


...or you could just give them to me to look after. h34r:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JonW said:


> Anyway... back to BEs.... Are we saying youre a bit of ***** if you own one? :huh: I may have to hide my B'ling collection in the bank at this rate.. first theyre for homosexuals and now... well.... sigh.... h34r:





jasonm said:


> I think the E is a great watch, unique, and I would love to own one.....


Um, do I need to re-do the shipping label then?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

jasonm said:


> Yeah, it was a audience member..It was a nasty orange version too


and the watch wasn't that great looking either :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway... back to BEs.... Are we saying youre a bit of ***** if you own one? :huh: I may have to hide my B'ling collection in the bank at this rate.. first theyre for homosexuals and now... well.... sigh.... h34r:
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: nah Im struggling to get stuff out of the Miller househod as it is... It seems its like a black hole...  :lol:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well stranger things have happened, i bought a rotary and was given a bag of watches, the chap said that one of them was a good quality watch but i didn't have my specs (blind as a flippin' bat now without them  ), i could barely make out white sub dials and so i knew it was a chrono....

this is what i saw when i got my specs...










i know it's a mess but it's a _genuine_ navitimer 806, this was a gift, the rotary i paid a tenner for 

the two stopwatch hands are still in there between the dial and crystal, i haven't gotten round to replacing them yet....

the watch keeps time very well though..

john 

btw, the rest of the watches in the plazzie bag were of a lower quality than the emergency :lol: of which i have one that i bought years ago before i knew any better :icon18: :icon18: :icon18:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Oi! Its your own fault for sending me nice toys to play with :rltb:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lets see some pics then Mr M.... whet my appetite...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> well stranger things have happened, i bought a rotary and was given a bag of watches, the chap said that one of them was a good quality watch but i didn't have my specs (blind as a flippin' bat now without them  ), i could barely make out white sub dials and so i knew it was a chrono....
> 
> this is what i saw when i got my specs...
> 
> ...


Oooh, naughty (lucky) boy! I'm sure more than one of us would give you the tenner for the Rotary (after all, that's the one you wanted), and take the scruffy old Brightlight off your hands - just to save space you know? :lol:

[strewth, 1200 posts, fingers are getting worn down :rofl:]


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Bloody hell John, what lottery numbers are you going to pick this week..............nice result with the breitling.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

catflem said:


> Bloody hell John, what lottery numbers are you going to pick this week..............nice result with the breitling.


this was last year, you can imagine i nearly fell through the floor when i saw what the _quality_ watch was  

the bloke that let me have them had heard that i was 'into' watches from another member of the bonsai club that i attend (the other member is 'into' clocks!) i'm not sure where the rotary is now :blink: but it was one of those with an integral bracelet in gold plate (or gilt finish), bloody 'orrible but had a nicely running ETA movement within  , handy for a donor ebauche...

john


----------

